# الطاقة الشمسية طاقة مجانية لاتنفذ ولاتحتكر



## زياد القزاز (28 أبريل 2012)

ألطاقة الشمسية طاقة مجانية لا تنضب ولا تحتكر



المقدمــــــة: 
الشمس أهم مصدر من مصادر الطاقة في الأرض, وان كان بالإمكان الاستغناء عن مصادر الطاقة الأخرى لأسباب معينة فلا يمكن الاستغناء بأي حال من الأحوال عن الشمس لدوام الحياة وتعتبر أصل المصادر الأخرى ومنها توزعت وتنوعت وتحولت إلى مصادر أخرى.وقد اتجه الإنسان في بداية القرن الماضي إلى استخدام مصادر الطاقة الاحفورية والنووية متناسيا أو متجاهلا الطاقة الشمسية التي يمكن تطوير أساليب استخدامها بشكل يساعد على تجنب الكثير من المشاكل والتعقيدات التي نعاني منها في العصر الحالي من نضوب لمصادر الطاقة والاحتكار والتلوث البيئي.....الخ


الغايــــــــة: 
تسليط الضوء حول ما توصل إليه الإنسان إلى الوقت الحاضر في استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية ومحاولة دراسة إمكانية تطويرها واستخدامها في شتى مجالات الحياة في العراق وفي مدينة الموصل بصورة خاصة.


مجالات الاستخدام التقني للطاقة الشمسية : 
إن التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي فتح أفاقا واسعة لاستخدام الطاقة في كل مجالات الحياة فهي في حاجة مستمرة إلى مصادر طاقة تختلف في أشكالها وتتحد في مصادرها. وان ما يهمنا في الوقت الحاضر في بحثنا هذا هو إيجاد مصدر طاقة بديل يمكننا الحصول عليه لتوفير الطاقة الكهربائية التي تمثل أكثر نسبة للطاقة المستهلكة من بين المصادر الأخرى 
إن توفير الطاقة الكهربائية في بلدان العالم أصبح من الهموم الكبيرة التي تعاني منها نظرا لازدياد الطلب على الاستهلاك لذا بدأت الدول المتقدمة والصناعية ومنذ عدة سنوات الاتجاه إلى استخدام الطاقات البديلة بعد ظهور الآثار السلبية الكبيرة نتيجة استخدام مصادر الطاقة الاحفورية مثل النفط والغاز وما تنتجه من غازات سامة ومؤثرة على البيئة وكذلك لانخفاض مستويات الخزين في حقول كثيرة من العالم إضافة إلى الآثار السلبية والمخاطر الجمة الناتجة جراء استخدام الطاقة النووية .
وتتنوع مصادر الطاقات البديلة أو كما تسمى أيضا الطاقة الحرة أو النظيفة إلى عدة أنواع تتحد فيما بينها كون إن أساسها أو أساس تكوينها هو الشمس. لذا توجه كثير من العلماء والباحثين إلى تطوير إنتاج واستخدام بدائل الطاقة التي تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية وقد نجحت هذه البحوث أيما نجاح وبدأت شركات ودول كثيرة بالاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في تطبيقات كثيرة كبديل عن الطاقة التقليدية في عدد كبير من التطبيقات وأن قسم من الدول الصناعية الكبرى مثل سيصل معدل اعتمادها علــى الطاقة الشمسية لوحدها 20% من الاستهلاك الكلي بحلول عـــام 2010 إضافة إلى تطوير نماذج إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام المخلفات وكذلك طاقة الرياح وغيرها من الطاقات البديلة مثل الطاقة الناتجة من حرارة باطن الأرض وطاقة المد والجزر .....الخ . وتتجه كثير من بلدان العالم الغربي وقسم من البلدان النامية لاستغلال هذا النهج بل وتطوير استخدامها التطبيقات المختلفة.
وتبقى تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من أهم وأسهل الطرق على الإطلاق لسهولة تصميمها واستخدامها وقلة الصيانة التي تحتاجها إضافة إلى معدل العمر الزمني للخلايا والذي يصل إلى اكثر من (35) سنة .
وتشكو قسم من البلدان من قلة المناطق المفتوحة التي يمكن استغلالها وكذلك إلى معدل شروق الشمس السنوي. وقد حبانا الله تعالى في العراق بموقع جغرافي هو من أفضل المناطق بالعالم لمعدل ساعات الشمس في أيام السنة اضافة لامكانية استغلال مناطق شاسعة فارغة لاغراض الطاقة الشمسية الأمر الذي يعطينا فرصة مثالية لتطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية بوجه الخصوص اذا ما تم الاهتمام بذلك واستغلال هذه الفرصة.
وتدخل المنظومات الشمسية في كثير من مجالات الحياة ويعتمد حجمها على الغاية من إنشائها فمنها ذات القدرات الواطئة ومنها ذات القدرة المتوسطة والقدرة والعالية ,وعادة ما يستخدم في المنظومات ذات القدرات الواطئة والمتوسطة البطاريات بمختلف أنواعها لغرض تخزين الطاقة المكتسبة من الشمس لاستخدامها أثناء الليل أو عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي أو عدم توفره مثل المناطق النائية كما ويمكن استخدام يشكل فعال أثناء النهار.
وفي بلدنا العراق فان مشكلة توفير الكهرباء باتت الشغل الشاغل وتعد واحدة من أهم واعقد المشاكل التي تواجه الفرد العراقي الأمر الذي يجعل من استخدام الطاقة الشمسية مصدر متميز ومثالي واقتصادي إذا ما تم حسابه على المدى الطويل واستغلال المساحات الكبيرة على اسطح المنازل المعرضة للشمس وفي ذات الوقت فأن الخلايا الشمسية المثبتة ذات استخدام مركب,فاضافة إلى توليد الكهرباء المجاني فهي ذات شكل جمالي وهي عازل جيد للحرارة الناتجة من سقوط اشعة الشمس على تلك الاسطح وفي نفس الوقت تقلل ولو بشيئ نسبي من الانبعاث الحراري الناتج من انعكاس الحرارة إلى الجو .


استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية : 
بلغت تطبيقات المنظومات الشمسية مجالات واسعة جدا وبدا العالم يعي الفائدة من تطبيق هذه التقنية في كافة الأصعدة ,ومن أهم التطبيقات التي لاقت رواجا وانتشارا واسعا في العالم هي منظومات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وفي تسخين المياه وتحليته والمعالجة الازونية لأنابيب نقل المنتجات النفطية ومن الاستخدامات الرائدة هو استخدام المنظومات الشمسية في استخراج المياه من الآبار الارتوازية وهناك تطبيقات كثيرة أخرى .
ويمكننا حصر أهم استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية في ماياتي :


توليد الطاقة الكهربائية للاستخدامات المنزلية  
 لأغراض تسخين المياه والتدفئة والتكييف 
 لإنارة الشوارع والساحات والحدائق العامة والعلامات المرورية وتشغيل الاجهزة الالكترونية للاتصالات في المناطق النائية وصفارات الانذار...الخ 
 للأغراض الزراعية والصناعية مثل وحدات سحب المياه من الابار الارتوازية وتحلية المياه والسقي 
الوقاية الازونية للأنابيب الخاصة بنقل المشتقات النفطية  
تركيز الأشعة الشمسية لتشغيل التوربينات والأفران الحرارية. 
 


أهم التقنيات المستخدمة لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية 


 تقنية توليد الطاقة الكهربائية  
ويتم ذلك بواسطة الدايودات السليكونية الضوئية والتي تعمل على تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وهي مايطلق عليها (photo voltaic ) حيث يتم ربط مجموعة من هذه الدايودات لتكوين ما يسمى بالخلايا الشمسية ويوجد منها عدة انواع تختلف في مقدار انتاجها للطاقة الكهربائية بوحدة المساحة وكذلك باختلاف التقنية المصنعة بها .





 





 







أهم الأجزاء التي تتكون منها المنظومات الشمسية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية: 
تشترك جميع المنظومات الشمسية على اختلاف استخداماتها بالأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:


الخلايا الشمسية (SOLAR CELLS ) التي تحول الطاقة الشمسية إلى تيار كهربائي ومن اهم انواع هي: 


الخلايا الشمسية المتبلورة الرقيقة نوع (amorphous)  
الخلايا الشمسية المتعددة التبلور نوع (multi crystalline )  
الخلايا الشمسية المزدوجة التبلور نوع (poly crystalline ) 
الخلايا الشمسية أحادية التبلور (mono crystalline ) 


منظم الشحن  
البطاريات ذات الكفاءة العالية 
عاكسة التيار ( INVERTOR) ( جهاز تحويل التيار المستمر إلى متناوب)  
التوصيلات والكيبلات الضرورية 




الحمل ( LOAD  
 


























تقنية تسخين المياه وتركيز الحرارة 
وتستخدم لأغراض التدفئة أو للأغراض الأخرى عن طريق تعريض أسطح مطلية بمواد داكنة اللون لها قابلية كبيرة على امتصاص ونقل الحرارة وعملية تماس هذه الأسطح مع الماء وبواسطة تيارات الحمل يتم تسخين الماء إلى درجات تصل إلى (160) درجة مئوية .كما ان هناك طرق لرفع درجات الحرارة لاستخدامها في تشغيل التوربينات عن طريق تركيز أشعة الشمس في خطوط معينة وتسليطها على خزانات الماء لترتفع درجة حرارتها إلى درجات عالية جدا كافية لتحريك تلك التوربينات وكذلك الاستخدامات الخاصة بالافران الشمسية وتستخدم فيها مركزات كبيرة لاشعة الشمس لتصل الحرارة إلى درجات عالية جدا في بؤرة التركيز.














أما الأجزاء الرئيسية التي تتكون منها منظومات تسخين المياه فهي:


جامعات ضوء الشمس ( COLLECTORES ) وهناك عدة أنواع تستخدم تقنيات مختلفة في جمع الحرارة وتوصيلها إلى الماء المراد تسخينه ومن أهمها: 


خلايا الأنابيب النحاسية أو المصنعة من ألواح الألمنيوم والمطلية بمادة جامعة لضوء الشمس  















خلايا الأنابيب المفرغة وهي تقنية حديثة تستخدم أنابيب زجاجية ذات طبقتين مفرغة من الهواء لضمان عدم تسرب الحرارة المكتسبة وتطلى الطبقة الداخلية للأنابيب بمادة ذات إمكانية عالية على امتصاص الحرارة والضوء مع منع انعكاس هذه الحرارة وتسربها من الداخل إلى الخارج ,وبواسطة تيارات الحمل يتم تسخين الماء الموجود في داخلها حيث يتجه الماء البارد إلى الأسفل بينما يرتفع الماء الساخن إلى الخزان المعزول حراريا المثبت في اعلي الأنابيب. 











خلايا الأنابيب المفرغة ذات التبادل الحراري حيث تجهز أنابيب هذه المنظومات بتراكيب نحاسية تعمل على نقل الحرارة من الأنابيب الزجاجية التي تحوي سائل معين الذي يسخن بالطريقة السابقة الذكر وتنقل الحرارة بواسطة التراكيب النحاسية بالتبادل الحراري إلى خزان الماء المثبت اعلي الأنابيب. 
















الخزان الرئيسي ويكون معزول حراريا ويستفاد منه لخزن الماء الذي تم تسخينه. 
خزان التعويض الذي يجهز الخزان الرئيسي بالماء . 
 









تقنية التبريد والتدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية  
تستخدم في اجهزة التبريد الشمسية تقنية التبادل الحراري المستخدمة في اجهزة الامتصاص الحراري ويستعمل خليط من غاز الأمونيا والهيدروجين والماء ويكو دور الطاقة الشمسية هو في رفع درجة حرارة خليط الغازات لزيادة حجمه واجباره للمرور من خلال صمام التبخير.


كيفية الاستفادة من تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية : 
لغرض تطبيق هذه التجربة في مدينة الموصل نحتاج إلى تحقيق أمور عديدة وهي :


تكثيف الدراسة والبحث في هذا الموضوع عن طريق الاتصال مع المؤسسات والشركات المتخصصة للوقوف على الحقائق الميدانية العلمية والعملية فيما يتعلق بموضوع الطاقة الشمسية . 
زيارة المؤسسات والشركات والتي تقوم بتصنيع خلايا الطاقة الشمسية والتباحث معهم حول إمكانية الاستفادة من انتاجاتهم وتطبيقها لدينا . 
التعرف ميدانيا على أنواع الخلايا الشمسية التي تتلائم مع أجواء العراق ودرجات الحرارة وكمية الطاقة الشمسية المتوفرة وبالتالي إمكانية انتاج هذه الخلايا محليا للتوصل إلى توفير قدرة كهربائية ذات جدوى اقتصادية وإمكانية حصول المواطنين عليها بدعم من الدولة . 
اجراء تطبيقات عملية مختلفة لكافة استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية لتقييم فاعليتها عمليا 
 
10.المقترحـــات:
ولتحقيق الأهداف المذكورة في الفقرات السابقة يتطلب مايلي:


إنشاء مركز للدراسات والبحوث الخاصة بالطاقة الشمسية والطاقات البديلة باسم ( مركز بحوث نينوى للطاقة الشمسية والطاقات البديلة ) في مدينة الموصل ويكون مركزا مستقلا شبه رسمي له ميزانيته الخاصة ويعمل به المهتمون والمتخصصون في هذا المجال سواء من داخل العراق أومن خارجه ويقوم بالاتصال و التنسيق مع مختلف المراكز العاملة في هذا المجال في كافة أنحاء العالم وخصوصا الدول التي لها تطبيقات عملية أو الدول المصنعة لهذه المنظومات . ويقوم هذا المركز بإعداد الدراسات والبحوث الخاصة بمنظومات الطاقة الشمسية والعمل على تنفيذ هذه المنظومات على مختلف أحجامها في شتى أرجاء الوطن سواء ضمن الاستخدامات المنزلية أو في مراكز و دوائر الدولة الرسمية أو ضمن شركات القطاع العام أو الخاص . 
وتامين منظومات صغيرة القدرة وتطبيقها وتنفيذها في مدينة الموصل وبالتالي معرفة النتائج التي يمكن الحصول عليها ميدانيا وعمليا للوصول إلى الأهداف و الغايات المطلوبة . 
استقطاب المهتمين من كافة القطاعات والاستفادة من تجاربهم وخبراتهم والتعاون معهم في تطبيق برامج العمل الموضوعة 
دعم كافة الافكار الشابة وتبني البحوث المقدمة والتي يمكن الاستفادة منها وتطبيقها عمليا 
11.الخلاصة:
إن الإمكانيات المتاحة لاستخدام هذه الطاقة المجانية لتفتح أمامنا آفاقا واسعة للبحث والتقصي عن كل المجالات الممكنة للاستغلال الأمثل لهذه المنّة التي انعم الله بها علينا , ومن خلال الاحصائيات والدراسات المقدمة في هذا المجال والتي توضح امكانية الاقتصاد الكبير في استهلاك الوقود والطاقة الكهربائية ان لم نقل الاستغناء عنها في بعض المجالات, وان هناك دول صناعية متقدمة تشجع وتدعم التوجهات لاستغلال الطاقات الحرة والتي من ضمنها الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح لما لها من تأثير مباشر وجيد على الاقتصاد والبيئة.وبلادنا تعتبر من الدول المثالية في هذه المجالات لتوفر العناصر الرئيسية والمهمة لذلك الا وهي ( الشمس , المساحات السطحية ).
المهندس 
زياد القزاز
شركة شمـس البيــان
للهندسة التكنولوجية المتطورة


----------

